# Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen



## NightHawk3000 (21 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Anliegen zu Aufwandskosten (z. B. Fax, Brief). Zuerst schildere ich aber erst mal einwenig von meinem Fall.

Ich habe im März 2006 für einpaar Tage einen Tarif von Callando genutzt. Nach Erhalt und Prüfung der Rechnung stellte ich fest, das die Kosten viel zu hoch und falsch berechnet wurden. Auf der Rechnung wurde über BT Germany und NexNet abgerechnet. 

Da der Rechnungsbetrag schon von meinem Bankkonto abgegangen war, blieb mir erst mal nur eins. Ich schrieb BT Germany, NexNet und Callando an und bat um Klärung sowie eine Gutschrift. Von BT Germany erhielt ich bis heute keine Antwort. NexNet und Callando speisten mich ständig mit Ausreden ab und antworteten nach einiger Zeit überhaupt nicht mehr. Auch Fristen für die Erstattung des zuviel gezahlten Betrages wurden ignoriert. 

Nach einigen Monaten reichte es mir dann. Ich machte mich kundig und bekam den Tipp eine Lastschriftrückgabe zu machen. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Geldinstitut, wurde mein Auftrag bearbeitet und die Lastschriftrückgabe ausgeführt.

Gleich nach Eingang der Lastschriftrückgabe überwies ich den Rechnungsbetrag (ohne dem fehlerhaften Anteil von BT Germany) auf das Konto der Deutschen Telekom. Über die Situation informierte ich die Deutsche Telekom, BT Germany als auch NexNet schriftlich.

*Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen.* Mir sind durch den Schriftverkehr mit Callando und BT Germany (für den Versand von Faxen-Nachrichten) Aufwandskosten in Höhe von circa 2,80 Euro entstanden. Kann ich die geltend machen? Wenn ja, an wem müsste ich die Kosten richten (Callando oder dem auf der Rechnung angegebenen Anbieter, BT Germany)? Wenn ich nach einiger Zeit das Schreiben mit den Zahlungsmodalitäten von NexNet erhalte, darf ich dann gleich die Aufwandskosten (für den Fax-Versand) von meinen errechneten Betrag abziehen und diesen überweisen oder müsste ich die Kosten extra geltend machen (was ziemlich aufwändig wäre)? Auf was für Paragraphen kann ich den Anbieter hinweisen, wenn es Probleme beim einfordern der Aufwandkosten geben sollte? Gibt es eigentlich eine Mindesthöhe für die Erstattung von Aufwandskosten?


----------



## SEP (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

*KatzenHai hat dazu einmal grundsätzlich Stellung genommen ...*


----------



## NightHawk3000 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Hallo, ich habe mir den Beitrag von KatzenHai durchgelesen.

Demnach sollte ich die Aufwandskosten in Höhe von circa 2,80 Euro für den Fax-Versand geltend machen können, richtig?! 

Der Abschnitt: 

2. Echte Schadensersatzansprüche > a. Belegbare Kosten

würde passen, da mir ja durch den mehrfachen Fax-Versand Kosten entstanden sind.

Kann ich mich den auf § 284 BGB stützen oder ginge das nur, wenn ich einen Vertrag über die Erstattung von Aufwandkosten hätte? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Da ich die errechnete (noch offene) Zahlung bald über NexNet begleichen muss, wäre noch eine weitere Frage offen. Darf ich die Aufwandskosten (für den Fax-Versand) von meinen errechneten Betrag, für die Online-Verbindungskosten (Internet by Call) abziehen?


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Du meinst aufrechnen? Könnte sein, dass du damit Erfolg hast oder auch nicht. MMn ist die Verrechnung von zwei fremden Posten nicht ohne weiteres möglich, es sei denn, die Gegenseite akzeptiert das aus Kulanz.

Selbst wenn du Anspruch auf irgendwas hast, wie willst du das durchsetzen? Für 2,80 ist weder der weitere Schriftverkehr verhältnismäßig, noch lohnen sich die Vorabkosten für dich, bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - dass dich dann sogar ein Anwalt für diesen Quatsch vertritt, dürfte außer Frage stehen.


----------



## NightHawk3000 (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst aufrechnen? Könnte sein, dass du damit Erfolg hast oder auch nicht. MMn ist die Verrechnung von zwei fremden Posten nicht ohne weiteres möglich, es sei denn, die Gegenseite akzeptiert das aus Kulanz.



Aufrechnen oder Abziehen! Kommt das nicht auf's selbe raus? 

Was heißt MMn? 

Mir sind doch aber Aufwandskosten entstanden. Laut dem Beitrag von KatzenHai hätte ich Anspruch auf eine Erstattung der Aufwandkosten. Wenn ich dem Provider schreibe, das er mir die Kosten für meinen Aufwand erstatten soll, dann kann ich warten bis ich schwarz bin. 

Deshalb war meine Überlegung. Wenn ich dem Provider meinen errechneten Betrag überweise, dann kann ich doch die Kosten für meinen Aufwand vorher davon abziehen. Dann bekommt der Provider eben 2,80 Euro weniger überwiesen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man das so machen kann und ob ich mich dabei auch auf § 284 BGB stützen kann?  

In diesem Forum sind doch sicher versierte Leute, die mir diese Frage(n) beantworten können. 





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn du Anspruch auf irgendwas hast, wie willst du das durchsetzen? Für 2,80 ist weder der weitere Schriftverkehr verhältnismäßig, noch lohnen sich die Vorabkosten für dich, bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - dass dich dann sogar ein Anwalt für diesen Quatsch vertritt, dürfte außer Frage stehen.



Wie oben geschildert, würde ich die Aufwandskosten (2,80 Euro) von dem Betrag abziehen, den ich dem Provider überweise. Danach setze ich eine eMail mit einer kurzen Erklärung ab und die Sache ist erledigt. Einen Anwalt brauche ich für diese Sache nicht. Den würde ich wegen 2,80 Euro auch nicht einschalten. Wie gesagt, mich interessiert die obengenannte Frage.


:help:


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*



			
				NightHawk3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt MMn?


"*M*einer *M*einung *n*ach"



			
				NightHawk3000 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Forum sind doch sicher versierte Leute, die mir diese Frage(n) beantworten können.


Die sind hier, doch darf man dir in einem öffentlichen Forum keine Rechtshilfe geben, das ist in D gem. dem RBerG verboten.

PS: ...ich würde an deiner Stelle auch keinen RA nehmen und den Weg, den du hier skizziert hast, genau so durch ziehen.


----------



## NightHawk3000 (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind hier, doch darf man dir in einem öffentlichen Forum keine Rechtshilfe geben, das ist in D gem. dem RBerG verboten.
> 
> PS: ...ich würde an deiner Stelle auch keinen RA nehmen und den Weg, den du hier skizziert hast, genau so durch ziehen.



Es ist ja keine Hilfe von einem Anwalt, sondern ich frage ganz normale Leute, die wie in jedem Forum über Themen diskutieren. Warum sollte man dann jemanden keinen Tipp geben oder schreiben was Fakt ist. In anderen Foren geht das doch auch. Wenn ich was weiß, dann bin ich ja auch bereit dem jenigen unter die Arme zu greifen. Niemand kann einem das Wort verbieten. 

Ja, aber ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob ich mich bezüglich der Aufwandkosten auch auf den § 284 BGB stützen kann. Denn da steht was mit einen Vertrag. Irgendwie versteh ich aber nicht ganz, wie das konkret gemeint ist. 

Die Frage ob ich die Kosten für den Aufwand gleich von meinen errechneten Betrag für die Internet-Nutzung (Internet by Call) abziehen kann, stellt sich mir immer noch. Angenommen ich mache es, zieh die Kosten für den Aufwand (Fax-Versand) von meinen errechneten Betrag ab und überweise. Nach einigen Tagen kommt doch dann sicher eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung des restlichen Betrages. Deshalb will ich mir auch sicher sein, auf was ich mich da für Paragraphen stützen kann. Wenn jemand nicht ins Forum schreiben will, dann kann er mir auch gern über das Nachrichten-System dieses Forums schreiben. Danke!


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Da du lernresistent zu sein scheinst, solltest du dich denn doch eher anderer Foren bedienen, die etwas lockerer mit ihren NUB umgehen, als es hier der Fall ist.

+++:stumm:


----------



## NightHawk3000 (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Das hat doch nichts mit locker zu tun! :smile: Fakt ist, das ein Forum dazu da ist, Beiträge zu beliebigen Themen zu veröffentlichen. Darauf kann man dann auch antworten. Wenn ich jemanden einen Rat gebe oder Ihn bei seiner Frage unterstütze, dann ist das doch nicht falsch oder verboten. Ich bin in einigen Foren angemeldet und schreibe da auch öfters. Antworten auf seine Fragen oder Lösungen zu Problemen bekommt man da sehr oft (sofern jemand in dem Bereich Ahnung hat). 

Wenn ich auf meine Fragen die Antwort wüsste, dann hätte ich ja nicht gepostet, sondern hätte die Antworten selbst hier rein geschrieben. Ich weiß nicht wo jetzt das Problem ist? Oder willst Du mich nur vera......?


----------



## SEP (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*



			
				NightHawk3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder willst Du mich nur vera......?


1. Was andere Foren zulassen, ist Sache der dortigen Betreiber.
2. Konkrete Rechtsberatung in Internetforen ist nur unter sehr engen Bedingungen möglich - und wird daher hier nicht angeboten / zugelassen.
3. Du fragst nach konkreter Rechtsberatung ...

Ich denke, du hast (ohne Profis zu fragen) genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) du riskierst, was du dir ausgedacht hast. Gerne berichtest du, wenn's (nicht) geklappt hat.
b) du tust es nicht.


----------



## NightHawk3000 (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber welchen Sinn hat dann dieses Forum, wenn man keine Fragen stellen darf? :-D 

Wenn es schon um die Hauptthemen: Betrug, Dialer und Sonstiges geht, dann ist doch der Sinn eines solchen Forums auch, das man über ein Thema wie dieses hier diskutieren kann. Dazu zählen nun mal auch Fragen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob ich den § 284 BGB in meinen Schreiben nutzen kann oder ob das unpassend ist? Ein ja oder nein hätte gereicht.

Eine Beantwortung zu meiner Frage, wie das mit dem Vertrag gemeint sei, dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Es ist ja keine rechtliche. Ich weiß halt nur nicht, wie es gemeint ist. Dieses typisch deutsche Geschreibe ist immer etwas verwirrend dargestellt. Demzufolge kann ich ja nur fragen.


----------



## NightHawk3000 (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*



> *Auszug aus den Nutzungsbeduingungen:*
> 
> *Ratschläge/Hinweise/Tips*
> 
> *Ratschläge, Hinweise und Empfehlungen, die von Betreiber, Moderatoren oder Benutzern im Forum gegeben werden, sind grundsätzlich als unverbindlich anzusehen und beruhen ausschließlich auf eigenen Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen. Sie sind keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes* oder garantiert funktionierende Schutz- und Reparaturanleitungen an Hard- und/oder Software. Die praktische Umsetzung dieser Tips geschieht grundsätzlich auf eigenes Risiko. Der Betreiber des Forums haftet keinesfalls für etwaige rechtliche oder finanzielle Konsequenzen, die aus der Befolgung der Ratschläge entstehen.



Laut dieser Bedingung ist es doch erlaubt Ratschläge, Hinweise und Empfehlungen an den Fragenden weiterzugeben. Die geposteten Ratschläge, Hinweise oder Empfehlungen sind halt nur als unverbindlich anzusehen und stellen selbstverständlich keine Rechtsberatung dar. Demzufolge kann doch jemand auf meine Fragen antworten, der Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht hat. Ist halt als Hinweis oder Ratschlag anzusehen.


----------



## NightHawk3000 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Internetanbieter: Kosten für Aufwand (z. B. Fax, Brief) geltend machen*

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, die Aufwandkosten nun doch nicht geltend zu machen (auch wenn's mir in den Fingern juckt). Der Grund ist, ich könnte die Aufwandkosten nur über Gericht (per Mahnbescheid) durchsetzen. So wurde mir dies zumindest in einem anderen Forum geschildert. Alles andere würde mir mit Sicherheit nur Ärger einbringen. Auch wenn ich die ca. 2,80 Euro Aufwandskosten gern zurück haben möchte, vor Gericht ziehe ich wegen solch eines niedrigen Betrages nicht. Ich werde dann morgen (28.07.2006) meinen errechneten Betrag an NexNet überweisen und dann ist die Sache gegessen. Wenn ich wieder mal Probleme habe, dann melde ich mich in einem anderen Beitrag zu Wort.

Viele Grüße!

NightHawk3000


----------

